# 100% cotton cord



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

Jam
I got sash cord from ace hardware in 100ft. lenghs=about 16.00.
but heard home depot had mop heads little cheaper.
going that way next.
Don


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

Check out your local Dollar store. They generally have cotton string Mops. Dale


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

Hello folks.
29 cents a yard is high for cordage for this purpose. Welt upholstery cords (5/32") cost slightly over 6 cents. Although I have not used cotton mop cords yet, these should be pretty much around that figure also. Please remember that one of the benefits of using FGMO as an alternative mite treatment is cost-effectiveness. 
Best regards and happy beekeeping.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Eman (Apr 14, 2002)

I use tobacco baling cord which by the tobacco companies demands must be pure cotton cord. The roll I buy is 2lbs. or 480 ft. and costs $3.50 per roll. It is available in larger rolls at a cheaper price per lb. I buy mine at the local farmers co-op but I noticed a box of it at my local feed store last week. It is usually on the floor at the farm stores in the fall as this is when you bale tobacco. I'm sure that Tractor Supply and many of the other farm and garden stores carry this. Maybe there's a market here and I should start selling it.


----------

